# Offshore 10/4



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Want to put a crew together to run offshore to the Nipple,Elbow, Spur for Saturday if the weather holds. Leave from Orange Beach early AM and be back around 4 PM . Equal split on gas and bait. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Got one ,looking for two more.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

jim wish i could go.

have fun and be safe!

bruce


----------

